# Scaly mites??



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey! My budgie Piper has got some crusty looking bits around her beak and cere (see pictures). I'm wondering if she might have scaly mites. I took her to the vet about a week ago and the vet had a look at her and said she was fine but I'm not sure. If she does have them can I treat it without going back to the vet? I can't really afford to see her again since it's expensive to see an avian vet :s


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, that's what is looks like (early). Check the section on disease for treatment.
Avian vets can also prescribe. It's easily treated but cage and everything in needs to be thoroughly cleaned & disinfected.


----------

